# للاشتراك فى الدورة , المشتركين فى الدورة



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته​اخوتي الاحباب 
كيف الحال اتمنى من *الله* عز وجل ان تكونوا بافضل حال 
اخوتي الاحباب لكثرة الطلب على الاشتراك قررنا فتح باب الاشتراك لقبول 20 عضو اضافي فى الدورة وذلك لنكون على قدر المسؤليه و ان نوفيكم وعودنا و ان نلتزم معكم فى الدورة.

ومع العلم اننا منحنا باسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب للاخ المهندس عبد الظاهر  فرصه الاشتراك فى الدورة و عدد 6 اعضاء من منتدايات اخرى 3 منهم من منتدى الرواد و 3 منهم من منتدى التقنيه دعوه باسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب وذلك تقديراً له و احترماً له .
واننا ايضاً منحنا دعوه باسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب للاخ yassine-maroc فرصه الاشتراك فى الدورة وذلك لتعاونه معنا فى النهوض بالقسم و المجهودات المبذوله من قبله .

و بعد اكتمال الاشتراكات بقبول 20 عضو للاشتراك فى الدورة سوف يغلق الاشتراك وإن شاء *الله* سوف يتم طرح اسئله مع الانتهاء من كل فصل حول الدورة واول المجبين عليها من الاخوه الغير مشتركين معنا يكون قد فاز ايضاً بالاشترك فى الدوره .

ولكن تحذير للمشتركين فى الدورة اذا حدث اى تقصير من قبل المشترك بالنسبه لتواصله معنا فى الدورة اوعدم تواجده معنا ومتابعة الدروس المطروحة فسوف يتم الغاء اشتراكه .
مع العلم اننا سنكون متصلين مع الاخوه على الخاص دائماً.

للاشتراك فى الدورة ما عليك الا ان تضع مشاركه فى هذا الموضوع وسوف نأخذ اول 20 مشاركه فقط 

تم اغلاق الموضوع للاكتفاء بالعشرين عضو المطلوبين من كان يريد فعليه بالجتهاد فى الدورة  للاشتراك فيه

و السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* و بركاته


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

*المشتركين فى الدورة*

1-	عصام مهدي
2-	indeng
3-	محمد مهدي آل جعفر
4-	عبدالرحمن الحربي
5-	Mohamed Haleem
6-	hizagalilo
7-	atmma
8-	tony safari
9-	a_18eg2002
10-	nathir.manther
11-	hi_same
12-	isheerah
13-	farooq
14-	المهندس007
15-	المطوري
16-	mahmoudkhalil
17-	عبسي
18-	monther86
19-	ismailawad
20-	sadeg
21-	aboelhassanafm
22-	خالد العسيلي
23-	محمد رضا الجواري
24-	بسول
25-	المهندس
26-	أبو مجاهد
27-	psp lebanon
28-	م.سليمان الخميسي
29-	عمرالسعيد
30-	cementy
31-	Eng.Ahmed2
32-	kalid
33-	ngs_t
34-	eng_mmkb
35-	masham
36-	zageng
37-	CNCMAN
38-	kofg
39-	مصطفى عبد الجبار
40-	نورة0
41-	maxtor
42-	mahmoud_shehata
43-	mawad
44-	عاصم71
45-	meshkahty
46-	samy_tawfeek
47-	eng_mm
48-	mkhalil
49-	بشار الملقي
50-	على حسن على
51-	N.C
52-	eng_m_ibrahim
53-	ENG-OHIO
54-	ليث كاظم هادي
55-	SilentMan
56-	hobabeha
57-	شعاع الشمس
58-	فتاة بنغازي
59-	hody
60-	waissy
61-	فلسطيني2000
62-	النمر
63-	Annome
64-	المهندس ابومشارى
65-	abuabdurrahman
66-	hegazy
67-	Elnagar444
68-	م:عبد الحميد
69-	en_mohamedtop
70-	mfetoh77
71-	ندى القلب
72-	mrn
73-	monther86
74-	عادل عزام
75-	ziad4e
76-	saifallah
77-	zageng
78-	omarbog4
79-	شمس2
80-	ahmed22772000
81-	omarmsn2003
82-	Mrs. Engineer
83-	mikik
84-	adib yaghi
85-	alrashed71
86-	mechanical_d
87- عبد الظاهر
88-yassine-maroc
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
1-الحالم
2-mohammed_322003
3-abbass
4-عبد التواب
5-robinhoodos 
6-MDREAM
7-waissy 
8-m_rezk
9-MOHSEN_2007 
10-mahmoudhermes 
11-Eng. Taher
12-Eng_haytham 
13-تلميذ
14-شملول
15-mma1979
16-atefga
17-smart_storm
18-titibata
19-Ghazala_mea 
20-sameabd


----------



## مهاجر (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد وأعانك الله على إتمام هذه الدورة وتحصيل الفائدة لجميع المشتركين

كما نشكرك على قبول إضافة هذا الكم الهائل من الأعضاء.... 

نسأل الله أن يعينك ويثيبك على هذا الجهد....


----------



## الحالم (27 يونيو 2006)

مشكور مهندس محمد علي توسيع باب المشاركة لاعضاء جدد

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هندسة انتاج (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك اخى محمد وجزاكم الله خيرا وانا سعيد جدا بالاشتراك فى هذه الدورة والى الامام دائما


----------



## عبدالظاهر (27 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير واشكرك على هذا الذوق وانا مش عارف اشكرك انتا واخى فى الله مهاجر اذاى بارك الله فيك


----------



## abbass (27 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا علي مجهودك واهتمامك وانشاء الله اكون معاكم....
سلام.


----------



## عبد التواب (28 يونيو 2006)

ارجو انت تقبلوني مشارك معكم


----------



## robinhoodos (29 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير و ان شاء الله نستفيد من خبراتكم


----------



## MDREAM (29 يونيو 2006)

ارجوا قبولي مشتركا في الدوره معكم

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## waissy (29 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اني مهندس الميكانيكي ويسي محمد من العراق 
اشكركم لمشاركة في هذه الدورة 
وارجوا من الله تبارك وتعالى ان يعينكم على اتمام الدورة 
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وان ينفع به الاسلام والمسلمين 
وادعوا للاهل العراق


----------



## m_rezk (29 يونيو 2006)

ارجوا المشاركة في الدورة


----------



## MOHSEN_2007 (29 يونيو 2006)

اخى الكريم الغالى محمد اسماعيل جزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن المسلمين 
واسال الله تعالى ان يضعه فى ميزان حسناتك امين
وارجوا الاشتراك معك فى الدورة


----------



## mahmoudhermes (29 يونيو 2006)

*salam 3alikom*

salam 3alikom to all my friends i am a new user and sra7a ana mosh bfahem fe modo3 el montdayt and i wishe if i can share with u at cnc course and could u send it by mail the steps if i can and gzakom allah kol khear 

my mail is mahmoud hermes*************


----------



## عبد التواب (29 يونيو 2006)

اشكر كل القائمين على هذا الملتقي وادعوا الله لكم بالتوفيق وللدكتور محمد اسماعيل وان نصل بمساعدتكم الكريم اعلى الدرجات واوعدكم ان اكون من القلائل الزين يتخصصون فى الcnc


----------



## Eng. Taher (30 يونيو 2006)

أرجوا قبول إشتراكى بهذة الدورة الهامة
وشكرا 
وجزاكم الله كل خير ويتقبل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Eng_haytham (30 يونيو 2006)

برجــــاء تسجيل إشتراكى بالدورة معكم ,,

وبإذن الله ستكون دورة جيدة ونستفيد منها ..

وكل الشكر لك أخى الغالى على المجهود الكبير


----------



## تلميذ (30 يونيو 2006)

أريد التسجيبل في هذه الدورة
ٍ


----------



## تلميذ (30 يونيو 2006)

كيف يتم ذلك هل تساعدوني


----------



## تلميذ (30 يونيو 2006)

هل هناك تمارين عملية


----------



## تلميذ (30 يونيو 2006)

أريد أن أسأل عن اسم البرنامج المستخدم في هذه الدورة


----------



## شملول (1 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الأخ محمد بدايه اتوجه اليك بخالص تحياتي واشكرك على مجهودك الرائع . احب ان اخبرك اخي الكريم انني من الأعضاء الجدد بالمنتدي ولم يسبق لي الإشتراك في مثل هذه الدورات والتي اتمنى ان اكون عضوا مشتركا فيها ولكني وجدت انني متأخرا جدا ولكن هذا يرجع لأنني جديد على هذا المنتدى .
اتمنى لك التوفيق في اتمام ما بدأت فيه وان يكون عملا نافعا لكل المسلمين وجزاك الله كل خير .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mma1979 (1 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز انا اتابع الموضوع و انتظره بفروغ الصبر منذ اكثر من شهرين و ارجو قبولي كمشترك فيه


----------



## atefga (1 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## smart_storm (1 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا*

السلام عليكم

أولا نشكركم لأتاحة الفرصة للحاق بهذه الدورة

هل أستطعنا اللحاق بكم أم فات الاوان وتجاوزتم العشرين رد

شكرا


----------



## titibata (1 يوليو 2006)

ارجوا الاشتراك معك فى الدورة مع معرفة المواعيد واي شئ بخصوصها


----------



## Ghazala_mea (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم اتمنى لو اشارككم فانا كنت لا اعرف هذا المنتدى من زمان


----------



## Ghazala_mea (2 يوليو 2006)

شكرا خاص لاخى عبدالظاهر لاتاحته الفرصه لى لارى هذا المنتدى الشقيق


----------



## sameabd (2 يوليو 2006)

hello how i'll register


----------

